# Vila Nova de Poiares and surrounding areas



## asmith (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wondering how many of you live in V. N. de Poiares or in the surrounding areas. I see it cropping up in many of the threads and I'm wondering why it has become so popular?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't now but did, basically a nice area with good amenities, central location so very easy to get anywhere, inland, coast, on route for UK, major airports max 2 hrs, Coimbra on it's doorstep, weather good, etttcccc, etcccc


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

i live close,15 k or so,its ok nothig stands out as special,bus statio builders merchants 2 or 3 decent resterants and a few half decent crappy little intermarche could do with another.rui and dinora super market on outskirts. but no would not get to excited.


----------

